# Solved: Access Index.dat



## log_splitter (Oct 11, 2004)

Not sure where to post this, but I believe the answer would ultimately be in this thread (I think  ) So, I'll try here first.

Is there a way to access/modify the TIF ContentIE5 file named Index.dat? Would there be any reason to do so?

Thanks for any input....


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

These are hidden files and folders, so you have to have hidden files and folders unchecked in ( tools> folder options> view) to see them. Here are some of the locations in windows 98:

\WINDOWS\Cookies\index.dat
\WINDOWS\History\index.dat
\WINDOWS\Temporary Internet Files\index.dat
\WINDOWS\Cookies\index.dat
\WINDOWS\History\index.dat
\WINDOWS\Temporary Internet Files\index.dat


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

As I understand it, the current index.dat file is always in use when Windows is running, but it should be possible to view any old ones you may have.

Seeing what is logged there could be quite educational because it is NOT cleared when you opt to delete History etc. Have a look at this website and then scroll down the page to d/l the free viewer called @Winspy; http://www.acesoft.net/delete_index.dat_files.htm Some security apps may flag @Winspy as a threat because it is gathering info about your computer.

If you don't like what you find there, lots of free programs will delete index.dat at reboot, (before Windows loads), including CCleaner and MRUBlaster by Javacool.

Some Windows versions also have things called User Assist files and if you want to know more about that, go here and click on 'Articles' and then 'Explorer Spy' ;http://www.utdallas.edu/~jeremy.bryan.smith/ The author provides a tool to check for the existence of User Assist files, and the two programs previously mentioned also claim to clean/delete them.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Here is information on index.dat's and a download of the Index.dat Suite:

http://support.it-mate.co.uk/?mode=Products&p=index.datsuite


----------



## log_splitter (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm not sure what happened, or why, or how, but after visiting the link and doing a d/l of index.dat suite, I suddenly couldn't open any links in posts. 

Then, I found out I could no longer open links from other sites, or from email (Re: my thread "Can't open links" on this forum). 

It happened right after I downloaded and opened the index.dat suite. Don't know if it's related to that site, or just a coincidence that it happened right then. 

Right now, I'm kind of scared to try using index.dat suite again (when I did use it, I only looked at what the opening screen looks like....I didn't DO anything with it....not even view index.dat files....I only looked at the program's opening screen).

I finally had to restore IE to an earlier configuration to get it working again, but it no longer shows up in Control Panel Add/Remove window. If this happens again, I may have to reformat the HD since I don't know how to uninstall or repair IE when it's not in the Add/Remove window.

I'd like to know if anyone else has had any problems using the index.dat suite from this site (the one in Elvandil's post, just ahead of this one).

Thanks for any input


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Seem to recall others having similar problems with that index.dat suite program. Apparently it was so common, someone kept a zip file of things to repair. Sure seems like a heck of a coincidence that there were problems like this after installing the program though. 

But it all you want to do is occasionally delete it, there are safe methods. One simple one would be to just boot to DOS and delete it.


----------



## log_splitter (Oct 11, 2004)

Bob Cerelli said:


> But it all you want to do is occasionally delete it, there are safe methods. One simple one would be to just boot to DOS and delete it.


Thanks Bob  The problem I have with that is that I've never done anything in DOS mode. Is there some site which will give a basic tutorial on how to use DOS, and what to use it for? I doubt I'll ever become "proficient" at it, but would like a basic understanding......


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

In that case you might try searching around for some free programs that are a little safer to use. Right now I have been using purchased software like Window Washer or System Mechanic 4 (just don't prefer the latest version).


----------



## log_splitter (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks again :up: Cookiegal once had me use ccleaner, so that's probably what I'll use again.

One thing, though....a mod might want to post a sticky warning about that site, especially if I wasn't the only one who had problems with it (I've deleted it from my links, and am going to remove the program)....just a thought.

Anyhow, I'm going to mark this thread solved. Do appreciate the input


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

That is a good one. Just forgot the name. Fast and simple.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I obviously need to work on making my posts shorter. People seem to fall asleep before they reach the end of them!! LOL

#3 "If you don't like what you find there, lots of free programs will delete index.dat at reboot, (before Windows loads), including CCleaner and MRUBlaster by Javacool."


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

log_splitter said:


> I'm not sure what happened, or why, or how, but after visiting the link and doing a d/l of index.dat suite, I suddenly couldn't open any links in posts.
> 
> Then, I found out I could no longer open links from other sites, or from email (Re: my thread "Can't open links" on this forum).
> 
> ...


There have been no reported problems with that site or the program. It's very funny that you had the problem without even using the program. No one else has ever had any problems with the program.

Probably just a co-incidence, but I'll keep alert to the possibility.


----------



## log_splitter (Oct 11, 2004)

My apologies, Togg....you're right....you had already suggested it  I just got so involved in this thing of index.dat suite and repairing IE that I just plain forgot  I'll pay closer attention to replies after this :up: 

Best....log_splitter


----------



## log_splitter (Oct 11, 2004)

Bob Cerelli said:


> Seem to recall others having similar problems with that index.dat suite program. Apparently it was so common, someone kept a zip file of things to repair. Sure seems like a heck of a coincidence that there were problems like this after installing the program though.


Hi Elvandil....this quote from Bob's post is why I suggested later that it might be the site and/or the program....could also have just been a temporary glitch in their site. I'm just not inclined to go back to it because, after restoring IE to an earlier configuration, it no longer shows up in my Add/Remove window, so I can no longer run the Repair or Restore options. If it happens again, I'll have to reformat the HD since I don't know any other way to handle an uninstall or repair of IE without the Add/Remove options.

Again, it could have been just a coincidence. Anyway, I just thought it good to point this out.

Best...log_splitter


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

log_splitter said:


> Hi Elvandil....this quote from Bob's post is why I suggested later that it might be the site and/or the program....could also have just been a temporary glitch in their site. I'm just not inclined to go back to it because, after restoring IE to an earlier configuration, it no longer shows up in my Add/Remove window, so I can no longer run the Repair or Restore options. If it happens again, I'll have to reformat the HD since I don't know any other way to handle an uninstall or repair of IE without the Add/Remove options.
> 
> Again, it could have been just a coincidence. Anyway, I just thought it good to point this out.
> 
> Best...log_splitter


That was a "false memory" (to be kind), I'm afraid. No one has had a problem with the program and most are very happy with it, and it clearly marks one index.dat file in PCHealth as not to be deleted.

But I included a zip file to replace that file in the thread because so many people, using many different index.dat cleaners, or by cleaning manually, have deleted the wrong file. In most cases, it was by using Spider,and not the Suite, where the problems occurred, so I stopped using and recommending Spider. When the wrong file is deleted, System Information will not run.

Thanks for the followup.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

log_splitter, you might want to keep this Utility handy to repair IE.


----------



## log_splitter (Oct 11, 2004)

Augie65 said:


> log_splitter, you might want to keep this Utility handy to repair IE.


Thanks Augie...I just read your reply on another thread where you recommended it....I've already downloaded it and the VB file that it requires....just in case I need it in the future :up:


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

As a test, I just downloaded and ran Index.dat Suite on a Windows ME machine with no problems whatsoever. I really don't see how it could be responsible for any problems you experienced--it uses a standard Inno setup and appears to register only one exe file.

But, as I said, I'll keep an eye out in case someone has similar problems. If you have the problem again and trace it to something, please notify.


----------



## log_splitter (Oct 11, 2004)

Will do.... :up:


----------

